# Flats Etiquette



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Dont run in anything less than 12" 
Dont run or fish within 100yds of someone else
Dont fish in the middle of a channel
Dont run WOT through a 20' wide creek when other skiffs are passing
If you have to ask yourself "should I do this", dont do it
Dont be 'that guy'


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Dont run in anything less than 12"
> Dont run or fish within 100yds of someone else
> Dont fish in the middle of a channel
> Dont run WOT through a 20' wide creek when other skiffs are passing
> ...


Those must be weekday rules, because I don't see anybody following them on the weekends at Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

The fact that you care enough to ask tells me that you willl be fine.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Mattyvac & SFL said it all!!!Good Luck going skinny!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't cut someone off when they're poling a flat. What pisses me off the most is when I'm on a flat poling in a certain direction, and here comes some fool in gheenoe and they run up just behind me, then try going around me with their push pole, then switch up to the trolling motor to try to pass me, and still not be able to get by me on pole.....

A forum member actually did this to me during a tournament. Then he screamed at me for not letting him skip me. 

I was out extra early waiting at a spot for lines in time. He showed up just at lines in and tried leap frogging me.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh that sucks, I don't even fish tournaments but that would be enough to make me invent some new four letter words.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

gotta love it when you watch someone coming right at you for a mile and pull up in your back pocket. It's really funny when you don't know a thing(me, beginer)and aren't getting a bite.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with paint it black.you setup to quietly approach and fish a shoreline and someone motors right in from of you.
That's the worst.
it seams in my area if someone sees you on the push pole they go out of their way to fish where you are.
As if they think   if he's willing to physically work there must be fish there. 
Lazy people.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Dont run in anything less than 12"
> > Dont run or fish within 100yds of someone else
> > Dont fish in the middle of a channel
> > Dont run WOT through a 20' wide creek when other skiffs are passing
> ...


Those are called assholes, and they are unfortunately in mosquito every day of the week in abundance.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When I first got interested in flats fishing (early seventies) you weren't supposed to get close enough to another skiff to be able to see what color it is.... That standard hasn't been possible for many years now. Still, a little courtesy goes a long way.

I've never fished the central east coast so can't comment on the Lagoon and related waters. About tarpon fishng I do know a bit that I'll try to pass on...

During tarpon season along the oceanside (east coast from Biscayne Bay down to Key West) try never to run in any water shallower than six or seven feet as you run from spot to spot. If you run shallower you'll be spooking fish you'll never see (and guys staked out looking for a shot just won't get one until the fish settle down -if they ever do..). When you see someone staked out in tarpon depths (three to six feet of water) either oceanside or backcountry you can pole in behind and to the side of them but you're the "number two" and will stay 100 yards to the rear and 100 yards outside his line..and never, repeat never pole any closer, just stake up or pole elsewhere if nothing's happening. If and when he hooks up you're then the "number one" and can move into the position he's vacated (as an example there's a number one, a two and a three position on Buchanan bank out of Islamorada -you'll be able to tell the spots by the empty beer bottles that mark each spot -true story...). It's very important to look where the lead guy is facing and never pole or run in front of him (even 1/4 mile away if at all possible). In that environment everything depends on the tarpon being allowed to come or be approached without being run over or spooked... If you're poling and want to move by someone who's staked out - get their attention and find out by hand signals which side of them is okay to pass on... That's the kind of courtesy you'd expect and it's a good idea to respond in kind.

Lastly whenever you see someone poling a shoreline, never cut in front of them if you can help it. Pause a moment and look them over to figure out which way they're working and then avoid that area. If you want to pole that shoreline behind them (and never closely) that's perfectly okay... the best tactic in that situation is to leave that area alone but remember the spot and what the tide was doing that day. Come back another day and work that area if you want to find out if that's a good stretch to work.

One more "last thought"... years ago I'd get upset (understatement...) and yell and scream at some idiot that went out of his or her way to ruin my fishing.... Over time I've learned not to say a single word and just go somewhere else it necessary.... Not a bad course of action.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> One more "last thought"... years ago I'd get upset (understatement...) and yell and scream at some idiot that went out of his or her way to ruin my fishing....  Over time I've learned not to say a single word and just go somewhere else it necessary....  Not a bad course of action.



Wise words these are. (Yoda voice)


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Reading your accounts makes me glad that I fish in Louisiana. I don't see any skiffs unless I fish Hopedale in the winter time...but even those floridians are tolerable ;D


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

I was working a bank in my kayak one morning with no one around for miles. A boat then pulls directly in my path maybe 50 yards in front of me and throws anchor and starts fishing. It's amazing how much noise a kayak paddle can actually make...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fishing etiquette is necessary only if you fish high traffic areas.
If you're unwilling to share the water then you better learn to find places no one else goes.
The good news is, the fewer people that can get there, the more fish there are to be found.
I don't play well with others, it's the reason I usually fish solo. There are always places
that the crowd is unwilling, or unable, to get to. That's where I like to be. It's worth the effort.










Oyster maze keeps traffic to a minimum










The other option is to get there very early or very late, full moon nights are a hoot!










Look Ma...no traffic











The results make it worthwhile


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

Work on gaining the most patience you can before you go fishing because 80% of the people on the water are either assholes, or too stupid to realize that they're an asshole. (This message is brought to you from Islamorada.) My last word of advice is don't ever fish within 100 miles of a place that rents jet skis. And if you do.... go buy a 20 lb bag of 1 oz. weights.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

everything these guys said... though when i was growing up (not that long ago), it was stay a 1/4 mile from a guy on a platform... 
someone above said it best: "if you think you shouldn't do something, don't do it". 
good luck .


----------



## Wrathkhan (Mar 18, 2013)

First post and I hope to be able to contribute to the site. 

In Louisiana due to the sheer size of the marsh most of the guide philosophy is to try if at all possible to not even fish within site of another skiff. I know that's not possible everywhere but why not try to fish elsewhere if you see another boat on a flat.
If you see a boat poling an edge with the sun at his back he has the right of way. Don't even think of cutting him off. Even if its your favorite spot move on and find something else.
Get to know the guys that are launch and at least say hi. Be friendly because you never know when you might have a problem out there and need a tow back. :'(
A big one for me is when you know or even think a guide is out there working with a client please give him as much courtesy as possible. It can be a tough job and if it happens to be you the next time on the bow of a boat being guided you will appreciate the other boats giving you some space.
Again it's been said above that if it feels strange/ bad/ or your just not sure move on there is plenty of water for everyone.

Greg


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Some of the guides here, can be some of the worst offenders. I give everyone the same courtesy that I'd expect from them. I prefer to find the place where no one or, at least very few people are. If i wanted to be around idiots all day, I'd get into politics. In the lagoon, finding the fish is easy. It's finding somewhere that nobody is, that's hard. 
As far as etiquette goes... I've found most people don't practice what they cannot pronounce.


----------



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

every airboat you see sabotage it! that would be the best advice i could give. i know it seems very unreasonable but were dealing some very unreasonable assholes here. on kayak or boat i have never dealt with more rude, indifferent, and just plain stupid people. i fish here on the west coast and this is plain and simple the biggest problem i face on a regular basis. i hate to put everyone that owns and operates one of these in such a broad generalization but that seems to be the way its going. sorry to offend but i have several very crazy stories with these people some ending with paddles being swung!


----------



## telltail (Mar 11, 2007)

> Work on gaining the most patience you can before you go fishing because 80% of the people on the water are either assholes, or too stupid to realize that they're an asshole. (This message is brought to you from Islamorada.) My last word of advice is don't ever fish within 100 miles of a place that rents jet skis. And if you do.... go buy a 20 lb bag of 1 oz. weights.


Agreed! Especially in south florida. As I get get older I have learned to mellow...I have come to the conclusion many people just don't have a clue. That being said, if someone ever throws some lead at me (for whatever reason, just or not) they better be ready...tight lines...


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

MOST air boat owners are arrogant, dumb ass,wife-beater t-shirt wearin' , less than I.Q. of 20 air HEADS. Other than that they might be ok..........Most jet ski jockeys are about as bad; they just don't wear the t-shirts!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you just have to assume most people don't know when they do something wrong. I know that I wasn't aware and felt bad when I screwed some one up when I was real rookie. Cut them some slack, just assume they don't know - which I think is the case most of the time.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just do your best to stay reasonably far from other people. Sometimes it is hard in the summer as there are so any people out there. Don't worry about the guys fishing on the edge or in a known running area, not much you can do about their choice of fishing spot. Many people do not pole far enough off of channels and get mad as you pass by. If you want to fish a long shore line, sorry but someone can not claim 2 miles of shore line as there own. Just try to start at what might be 20 to 30 minutes for them to get to where you begin. Lagoon fishermen might know what I am saying. Picture the west flat behind clinkers. You cant claim the whole thing but 20 to 30 minutes up is plenty distance for fish to return or new ones to come up. And if someone is fishing a shore line i think its perfectly fine to fish out in the open parallel to them if you are a few hundred feet out. If someone does come up on you just stump on your deck so they catch nothing and move on to a new spot.


----------



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

very true trponhunter, totally understand but you can tell who is out there for the first time looking timid and new and who is plainly out being an ass. everyone was new at one time to the water but some instead of just rushing ahead learned the ropes and took there time.


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

By no means do I condone throwing leads at jet skiiers. The intent is a little malicious. But if someone ties on too much lead and another said someone is jet skiing within casting distance across a bonefish flat.... a jet ski could easily be mistaken for a bonefish. Hahaha clearly a joke. I used to get mad at them, but you quickly realize that they have NO idea what they're doing. Does anyone know of a jetski forum that I can post this to? I'm wasting my breath bitching about jetskis to this crowd.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

There was a time that I was wading a flat for bones, and I spotted a jetski from as far as I can see. I was surprised and thankful that he didn't buzz the flat. But then he seemed to notice me and turned around and ran right up to me to ask me if I knew the time. I looked at him with a face in disbelief as to what just happened. I told him to fcuk off and he got offended like he didn't know why I was such a jerk to him.....


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless you are jumping waves in the surf or racing jet skis are so boring the riders have to ride up to show you how much fun they are having and you are not.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

How about do not full on PLOW past someone to jump a spot in front of them at the boat ramp in a idle no wake zone right in front of a ranger station? 
Also driving an Action Craft within 10' of another boat that is setting up to pole a flat at wot is a tad not polite. haha


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Time for a war story (and this time it wasn't me....). 

I've been lucky enough to tie flies and jigs for a few "famous guides", the kind that win tournaments and end up in front of cameras (maybe even own their own shops). Here's the story that one of them related about a young man on a jetski.... The guide was just approaching a good bonefish area after poling a few minutes to get there when along comes a young man on a jetski right up over the flat.... and that was that. As the guide poled off the flat here came the jetskier again so he waved him over and told him politely how he'd just ruined the flat for fishing, pointed out that all he had to do was go around any flat with a skiff poling on it, then went on his way to another flat a few miles south...

Here's where things got interesting. The guide is poling up on another flat and -you guessed it... here comes the idiot on the jetski again. Once again he burns the flat and now the guide is seriously angry. He poles back to the channel to start up and here comes the idiot again.... Without hesitation the guide fires up, picks up his pushpole and holding it like a lance, point forward, goes after the idiot. No this story didn't have a bad ending since he abandoned the pursuit after a mile or so.... He did say later, "Bobby, every time that SOB looked over his shoulder I was gaining on him...."

Believe I'd like to have had a camera that day....


----------



## mkamerman (Feb 22, 2012)

Has there ever been any suggestion of requiring an "etiquette" course as part of the purchase process for a PWC? I bet we would see some changes for the better if dealers were required to educate wave runner buyers about all of this. Unfortunately, as previously stated, i think most of the offenders just don't know any better and won't be able to figure it out for themselves unless they are drilled about it.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

On Ettiquette. Lousiana has more miles of coastline than FL. There is so much space that anyone can have their own. but every weekend there is someone anchored up in the main channel leading to the ramp.

I purposely run as fast and as close to them as possible ;D


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

> Mattyvac & SFL  said it all!!!Good Luck going skinny!


Yup, these pretty much apply to all boating/fishing… Not just the flats… Im new to flats fishing from a boat, it has been all wading up till now. Really looking forward to using the skiff and expanding the area that I fish.


----------



## jslimick89 (Feb 10, 2011)

If you are fishing on a flat with other boats in sight dont just throw your trolling motor in the water and start ripping across the flat. Also pole onto a flat and off a flat. I have no problem fishing the lagoon with other boats on a flat but as long as you keep your reasonable distance and stay quiet im happy.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> On Ettiquette.  Lousiana has more miles of coastline than FL.  There is so much space that anyone can have their own.  but every weekend there is someone anchored up in the main channel leading to the ramp.
> 
> I purposely run as fast and as close to them as possible ;D


Sorry, FL has 1350 miles of coastline #2 behind AK. LA is #5 with 397 miles. Just sayin...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> How about do not full on PLOW past someone to jump a spot in front of them at the boat ramp in a idle no wake zone right in front of a ranger station?
> Also driving an Action Craft within 10' of another boat that is setting up to pole a flat at wot is a tad not polite. haha



Someone did exactly that to me the other day leaving Homestead Bayfront Park in a Dolphin Super Skiff....... plowed past me in the no wake zone, only to get right infront of me and then drop down to an idle as he passed the ranger station. Once we got to open water, I flew right passed him in my tiny Copperhead with three anglers on board in a 15knt wind running through a Biscayne Bay chop. I don't understand his reasoning to just plow around me.


----------



## relgin623 (Jun 2, 2012)

people that do this either don't know anybetter or they just don't care...learn as many spots as you can because this is gonna happen to all of us...


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think it's pretty easy to spot the ones that just don't know. You can see it in their face, and they generally will apologize for a screw up. But I believe the majority of offenders just don't care about anyone but themselves. A couple years ago I took my son fishing, he was 7 or 8 at the time and we had staked out on a flat off of an island in the bay about 1/4 mile from a cut and 80 yards offshore of this island. There are some sand bars and guts with scattered grass there that typically will hold trout and I just wanted my boy to catch a few. We hadn't been set up but maybe 5 minutes and I see a boat coming down the island at about the same distanc off as we were. I thought tto myself, "this jackwad is burning right through the fish, surely he will turn offshore, for Christ's sake there is a whole bay out there to run in!" But he didn't. He came so close to us that i could have touched the boat with my rod tip! The driver and 2 passengers just stared as they went past at about 40mph within 10 feet! Needless to say, we packed it up. I was fuming! My boy was scared, we got rocked pretty good. That ass drove between us and the island when he had a whole, flat calm bay to run in! We saw them later achored up in a tourist spot and they ha dthe balls to honk their horn point and laugh at us as we went past. If my boy had not been with me I would have rammed the SOB's! Those type of guys will never learn, don't care about anyone but themselves. I said something to my boy that he still says whenever he see the type of boat those idiots were in. "@$$holes drive Haynies" I let him get away with the cuss word...


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

> > How about do not full on PLOW past someone to jump a spot in front of them at the boat ramp in a idle no wake zone right in front of a ranger station?
> > Also driving an Action Craft within 10' of another boat that is setting up to pole a flat at wot is a tad not polite. haha
> 
> 
> ...


lol I know it wasn't a black ss.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Do not motor over a flat then put your trolling motor down and follow someone else who is polling to find a good place to fish.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I remember the exact day I decided to leave Biscayne Bay (at least during the daytime...). Just inside Caesar's Creek we'd poled up onto a soft flat heading for a spot that meant at least a 250 yard pole... I don't mind since the longer you're on the pole the less likely any fish will know you're there (if you're quiet about it). About 100 yards along I looked over my shoulder to see what I'd just heard and found some guy poling in my track that was roughly 100 yards behind me. My first thought was that he didn't have a clue and my second thought "well at least he won't bother my fish....". I kept going, looking back from time to time. Just before I got where I expected to see a few big tails I looked back one more time -and there was another skiff following the first one.... You got it, two boats were following me.... After working the spot briefly, I poled off and decided that I'd be fishing Flamingo or Everglades City as much as I possibly could. This was about 10 years ago and I haven't regretted that decision at all. I still fish Biscayne at night but during the daytime? Forget it.


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

> > On Ettiquette.  Lousiana has more miles of coastline than FL.  There is so much space that anyone can have their own.  but every weekend there is someone anchored up in the main channel leading to the ramp.
> >
> > I purposely run as fast and as close to them as possible ;D
> 
> ...


Well, from a certain view point, all coast lines are infinitely long, but I think the point about LA's marshes and the delta is that they offer a VERY large and complex habitat to fish and you needn't fish in sight of anyone most days. Rather than "coast line" the post might have read "shore line".

10k islands is similar terrain.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

> > Mattyvac & SFL  said it all!!!Good Luck going skinny!
> 
> 
> Yup, these pretty much apply to all boating/fishing… Not just the flats…


I agree, it's problem everywhere. I do a fair amount of tuna fishing in the NW Providence Channel 20-40 miles South of the island. On a good day there can be 10 or 15 schools working in a 10 mi wide corridor in that area. If there's a boat already over a school, I move on giving the guy a wide berth. Time and again I have had boats come up at speed then work the same school. If they get too close, I'll just move on. The worst culprits are the boats live-baiting which come in and send fish down as soon as they drop their lines; as soon as I see that, I move to the next school. This is an area that doesn't get much pressure unlike SoFla where it may be the norm; it's rare to see more than 5 boats all day long. I just don't get it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > How about do not full on PLOW past someone to jump a spot in front of them at the boat ramp in a idle no wake zone right in front of a ranger station?
> > > Also driving an Action Craft within 10' of another boat that is setting up to pole a flat at wot is a tad not polite. haha
> >
> >
> ...



lol it was ice blue.


----------



## andrewjdunn (Aug 3, 2012)

A few more things that I've noticed from people running flats...
1. They're unfamiliar with the waters
2. They don't have polarized sunglasses.

I can't help you with the second one, but if you're unfamiliar with your area or exploring a new one and you don't want to pay 30 bucks for a chart, NOAA offers free printable charts that you can put in a binder. 
Here's the link: http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/staff/BookletChart.html


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

hahaha, andy... i see you're from tavernier, so am i. if you can find an article in the free press from july 1998 or 9, you will see a letter from me that says about the same things... 
i'm sorry to say things have gotten worse, not better. but i think that's what happens when everybody and their cat has a skiff, the web, and a gps. i'm a stick in the marl, but i liked it before. 
oh well... sucks.
by the way, i barely fish anywhere near my old 'hood anymore...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The only solution I have come up with is to continually look for new spots. That way when this happens I have many other options to fall back on. I look for spots where other boats that draft more can't get to as easy.
I have had my share of plenty of rude people as well as many clueless idiots over the years. Almost been run over in the goon twice on my yak by people running the shallows. When I can read your FL numbers as you blaze by rest assured I'm looking for something to throw at you.
In all honesty many of the lagoon guides are the worst people around. They act like they own the water and have no consideration for anyone else. They also are the root of the bad behavior. They run around in a foot of water burning the flats looking to bump a school up so they can have happy customers. Meanwhile they have messed up hours worth of poling for the guy they just buzzed.Then said customer buys their own boat and does the same thing. If the guides do it then it must be the best way to fish. What a joke.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

True Story and a perfect time to share. 

Fishing with the wife a couple years back, took the day off work. We were up on a well known flat on the east side of the lagoon for the morning. By mid morning we were surrounded by 3 other boats 2 of which were flats / skiffs all poling around. Off to the side there was a big 19ft boston whaler just on the edge of the flat in 2-3 ft of water. Those people were in the water for some reason, I figured they were doing some sort of research or digging for clams. All 4 boats were if a fairly compact area but the fish were there and eating so everyone was happy. Not another boat in sight.

From a mile away you can hear this boat coming and it is headed straight for the group of boats. I told my wife this boat is surly going to make a turn for deeper water and go around the group. To my surprise he decides to stay shallow. As he gets closer I can see it's a green hells bay waterman with two guys. Everyone at this point is yelling, with arms waving, middle fingers flying. He ends up splitting the group going 30 mph. He was within 15 yards of me as he flew by and probably about the same distance away from the other boaters. 

Here is where it gets interesting. Remember that 19 ft whaler off to the side. Well the people rushed out of the water and into the boat. Yeah well it was an umarked FWC boat doing research. God must have heard my prayers instantly. I think I mumbled to myself as it was happening if only there was an FWC officer around to deal with this clown. Siren starts up and the fwc promptly idles out deep enough to get on plane. It jumps on plane and closes the gap pretty quick. They were probably a mile away by the time they got them pulled over, We could all hear the FWC officer yelling at them from where we were. At that point my day was complete and I'm fairly sure the rest of the guys around us felt the same as we all were laughing. The satisfaction of hearing a pissed off game warden tearing into these guys was plenty fulfilling. Too bad they are spread so thin because there are plenty of idiots to keep them busy.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Use your video camera and then take the video to law enforcement.

I have done this in the past with fishermen who think it is OK to fish in the middle of my decoys. FWC has been great.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

All the way from the guides that think they own the water. To the people that blast through creeks to stupid to think about what may be around the corner. And my 2 personal favorites the [email protected]#%^#& F#&$%, G#&$&* D(&#&, [email protected]#%^ Su^%$, J^% A#^$%^ that just can not stand to see someone else when they are not and run right over where you are fishing. The [email protected]#%^#& F#&$%, G#&$&* D(&#&, [email protected]#%^ Su^%$, J^% A#^$%^ in air boats that go by at WFO with Ear Protection on knowing you don't.

Each year seems to be far worse than the last in terms of people having a little consideration for other on the water. Boating/Fishing Etiquette is nearly extinct and by the end of this fishing season I think it may be gone completely. Or at least the boats that I recognize as having some, and that I return the courtesy to, will be so few and far between that it will be invisible.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

fwc/fmp are great; they are just few and far between... 
people need some manners. and/or some brains.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I tend to agree that most of these clowns just don't know any better. In northeast florida flats boats have really gained popularity in the past 10 years or so. Well these people think that just because we have boats that float in 6 inches of water that must be the only place that holds fish. Sometimes I just don't really feel like poling and stake out in bottleneck areas where many creeks come together and the fish push through as the tide falls. Because these areas are over 3 feet deep these idiots think I should not be fishing there and blow me out of the water because I "don't know what I am doing." (I can't prove that this is what they are thinking but you can just see it in their faces which are actually close enough to make out expressions.) Anyway on this one particular day I got pissed and threw my arms up and yelled at them. These guys turned around and came back to ask me if I needed a tow. I just looked at them in dismay because they truly didn't know what they had done wrong. So yeah I agree with the idea of some course on etiquette.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Just wanted to thank you folks for sharing your knowledge and experiences, it was exactly what I needed to hear and then some. The war stories were classic. Thanks to Capt LeMay, for the rest of my life everytime I see a PWC out there I just know I'm going to have this vision in my head of some Old Salt chasing it down jousting style. That story was epic.
[smiley=laughing-out-loud1.gif]


> Time for a war story (and this time it wasn't me....).
> 
> I've been lucky enough to tie flies and jigs for a few "famous guides", the kind that win tournaments and end up in front of cameras (maybe even own their own shops).  Here's the story that one of them related about a young man on a jetski.... The guide was just approaching a good bonefish area after poling a few minutes to get there when along comes a young man on a jetski right up over the flat.... and that was that.  As the guide poled off the flat here came the jetskier again so he waved him over and told him politely how he'd just ruined the flat for fishing,  pointed out that all he had to do was go around any flat with a skiff poling on it, then went on his way to another flat a few miles south...
> 
> ...


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Brining this thread back back from the dead as a reminder. 

I was in the Mosquito Lagoon on a flat all alone and working a large school of fish. After a few minutes another boat pushes on the flat towards me no big deal since there was multiple schools. This guy must have called his buddy over since another boat comes on the flat and starts to pole in between myself and the other boat. I'm polling rather slow not to spook the fish and this asshat decides to pole between us and chase the fish down. He gets about 50 yards away and I tell him common courtesy goes a long way. He choices to respond with a few choice words and tells me i need to leave. I yell back then I decided to be quite and not escalate the situation and took a break from fishing to calm down. To whomever was in the POS Bossman please respect other people on the water! /rant


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry about that Knight. Just kidding  I haven't been able to hit the lagoon in 2 months but occasions like you describe make me not miss it a bit. Times like these call for 2oz jigs...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought this would be a good time to bring this up. First I have no problem with people on yaks. I appreciate the sport. I started on home made scrounges we called them when I was a kid. But why are so many in yaks parked in the middle of a cut boaters have used since outboards came about?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Brining this thread back back from the dead as a reminder.
> 
> I was in the Mosquito Lagoon on a flat all alone and working a large school of fish.  After a few minutes another boat pushes on the flat towards me no big deal since there was multiple schools.  This guy must have called his buddy over since another boat comes on the flat and starts to pole in between myself and the other boat.  I'm polling rather slow not to spook the fish and this asshat decides to pole between us and chase the fish down.  He gets about 50 yards away and I tell him common courtesy goes a long way.  He choices to respond with a few choice words and tells me i need to leave.  I yell back then I decided to be quite and not escalate the situation and took a break from fishing to calm down.  To whomever was in the POS Bossman please respect other people on the water!  /rant


Correction, you were in 4 ft of water wandering aimlessly before I showed up and only found the fish after you watched us stick 3 in a row.  You proceeded to pole straight towards me after watching me catch fish. Once I poled towards you so you didn't come any closer, you chased a bunch of schools.... spooking every single fish in sight (some towards me which I gladly caught since you didn't). I didn't feel the need to yell at you, so I'm not sure why you yelled at him. JUST ANOTHER SATURDAY IN THE LAGOON. Oh and BTW, that "POS" Bossman will do circles around your shadow cast, you can take that to the bank.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > Brining this thread back back from the dead as a reminder.
> >
> > I was in the Mosquito Lagoon on a flat all alone and working a large school of fish.  After a few minutes another boat pushes on the flat towards me no big deal since there was multiple schools.  This guy must have called his buddy over since another boat comes on the flat and starts to pole in between myself and the other boat.  I'm polling rather slow not to spook the fish and this asshat decides to pole between us and chase the fish down.  He gets about 50 yards away and I tell him common courtesy goes a long way.  He choices to respond with a few choice words and tells me i need to leave.  I yell back then I decided to be quite and not escalate the situation and took a break from fishing to calm down.  To whomever was in the POS Bossman please respect other people on the water!  /rant
> 
> ...


Small world hahahahahaha


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It's Official! We have a fish off 

Knight has a SUV though and not a Shadowcast..


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> It's Official! We have a fish off
> 
> Knight has a SUV though and not a Shadowcast..


Put a name on it... Karma has it beat.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

This is going to be good ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

This thread just got awesome


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

How about an on the water duel w/ push poles!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> How about an on the water duel w/ push poles!


Push pole jousting


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

..[/quote]

Put a name on it... Karma has it beat.[/quote]

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> ..


Put a name on it... Karma has it beat.[/quote]

[smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif][/quote]
I kinda agree with BT. For the lagoon, the Karma is absolutely one of the best skiffs for getting insanely skinny. I can't think of another 19' skiff that comes close to drafting as shallow. Regardless of Bossmans reputation, the Karma is perfect for the lagoons. If I was looking for a boat payment, it would be at the top of my list.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Like most of us I have had several similar run-ins with f*^ktards in the lagoon.  Around 2006, I had had the last straw with another boater.  I swore up and down that I had had my last encounter with a lagoon f*^ktard.  I fired up the boat, ran circles around the f*^ktard and headed to the ramp.  [smiley=bigun2.gif] I found a small beat-up gheenoe because I wanted to fish the NMZ.   A place of tranquility, a place without engines, a place of solitude.  

My buddy and I slaved for two years to create the perfect boat.  A masterpiece of versitility and efficiency… I set sail on the Jesnew's maiden voyage into the NMZ one glorious dawn.  It was so peaceful.  So perfect.   I had just released a slot red. The sun began to rise and as I sat in awe.  I was in a church made just for me.....

....Bang! Clunk! Wave slap, voices, and commotion polluted the air.... 

In horror and disbelief, I look south of me.  Like a swarm of locust, a band of f*^tard kayakers are linked arm in arm.  30-f*^ktards wide and paddling right towards me, each one had a finger in each other’s butt.  They stretched about a 50 yard span.  Pushing fish they couldn't see the entire way up the bank, they killed the fishing for the next couple hours.  Three of the inside f*^ktards decided that they were going to hang out next to me (50-75’) and fish exactly where I was casting.  I think they were trying to feel me out to see if, like them, I liked a finger in my butt while I fished.  I tried to move around these a$$clowns but they wouldn't let me around.  I even said "hey guys, were not friends."  They didn’t get the hint….  

[smiley=devil10.gif] [smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif] [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif]I was so mad that thoughts of pushing them off their kayaks filled my head.  Followed by, thoughts of pinning their head underwater with my pushpole until they stopped moving.  Able to suppress the inner swamp ape, I did the only other logical thing I could think of... I purposely dropped the pushpole right on the deck making a big commotion and yelled to take a f*^king hike. With their panties in a wad they locked arms and headed for their fellow f*^ktards.  Sadly, the NMZ is no different.  I fight with disrespectful kayakers almost every time I go out.  In some ways I think it's worse in the NMZ than in the lagoon.  

I think the issue is that once a  f*^ktard always a f*^ktard.  They go from an airboat into a flatsboat into a kayak all the same.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

best post yet!!!! so true.
"pinning their heads underwater under they stopped moving" -classic !!!!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Its not just on the florida flats that this happens, try fishing for specks on a local lake here...potlickers just naturally gravitate towards you. I have no problem telling people how I feel on the water, more than half the time they are clueless as to what they did wrong. 
I was fishing a mudflat not too long ago, there was a school of reds sticking around a little island. After seeing me catch and release a couple this bay boat decides to come out the channel motoring in and try to get a piece of the action. I try to yell and tell him he wont make it, did some arm waving etc...the look on his face when that 22ft boat ran aground on the mudflat was priceless...I'm sure he didn't like the sound of fiberglass on oysters either. Sometimes you just gotta deal with it and make the best of the situation.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Ya just can't fix STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If brains were made out of shizzit,rude people wouldn't be able to fart!


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Was out on the susky flats up here in md last weekend. As I looped wide around a point and came off plane to get into the grasses real quiet like out of no where an idiot in a sparkley bass boat comes in full speed and comes off plane in the grass then reverses to blow off the grasses he just tore up stands up whooping to his moron in the making son and they gave each other high fives that they beat me to it. He drops the trolling motor in and fishes for 5 minutes then blows off the flat the same way he came in this time kicking out mud and grass. People mostly suck


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Fly.... That was awesome.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was fishing with a well known Islamorada guide back in the late 1990's. We were all alone on an oceanside flat having our way with happy schools of bones when we see another skiff heading towards us from the north. This pos motors in on us within 100 yards and crashes our flat. My guide calmly gets down from the platform and picks up his binoculars. As the other skiff gets closer we see that the skiff is a guide from Tavenier and his sport is Mark Sosin. Sosin was not a very well liked person in Islamorada. We motor up within eye contact of the 2 and we both proceed to un-zip & take a piss on the flat right where they are heading. Now we both have empty bladders, my friend fires up the engine, tells me to hold on, pulls a holeshot and we begin to make 4 full speed circles around the skiff with my friend flipping the bird and screaming F*CK YOU - F*CK YOU - F*CK YOU - F*CK YOU at the top of his lungs. Sosin puts his head in his hands and stares at the bottom of the skiff never once looking up. If I hadn't just taken a leak on the flat I would have pissed myself from laughing so hard.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> > Brining this thread back back from the dead as a reminder.
> >
> > I was in the Mosquito Lagoon on a flat all alone and working a large school of fish.  After a few minutes another boat pushes on the flat towards me no big deal since there was multiple schools.  This guy must have called his buddy over since another boat comes on the flat and starts to pole in between myself and the other boat.  I'm polling rather slow not to spook the fish and this asshat decides to pole between us and chase the fish down.  He gets about 50 yards away and I tell him common courtesy goes a long way.  He choices to respond with a few choice words and tells me i need to leave.  I yell back then I decided to be quite and not escalate the situation and took a break from fishing to calm down.  To whomever was in the POS Bossman please respect other people on the water!  /rant
> 
> ...



Oh damn hahahaha this just got awesome!


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

You know what I really hate here in UTB, are the guides with their pasty white Yankee clients and their incessant high speed prowling of the flats on their tower boats, then the circle back live chumming.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Gentlemen , gentlemen , please remember that above all , we microskiffers are gentlemen .

   Always remember that you can get more respect with a kind word and a 
flamethrower than you can get with just a kind word .


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Guides can be some of the biggest deuce bags of all! I can sometimes forgive stupidity. But guides know better. I have ranted on this a few times on here. I had one guide tell me "this was his office". After I cussed him out in his face boat to boat with two clients on his HB. I have fished from SC to the Glades since 1990. With a lot of that being on the Goon. Which has the worst offenders of all. You can check my past post for all the details. I get so pissed because I go way outta the way to show respect. So when I don't get it tend to lose it on people. But I found myself in a situation a while back. We had been way back in Hell's Bay in the Glades. And we were on the way back to Flamingo. We come out of the creek. And see a guide in the middle of the cut right in front of the Hell's Bay chickee. Some of you will know exactly where I am talking about. So I throttle down about a hundred yards from him and stop to watch what he is doing before preceding. Now this is the main run thru there. So I am thinking what the hell is he doing? I then see him throw out a anchor and start chumming. He starts giving me the stink eye and throws his hands up. And yells at me "we're fishing over here". Like a total f-ing dick head. Now he was between me and the only good way out! It was heavy as hell with grass all around us. Except for in the deep cut. What kind of stupid ass guide sets up in the middle of the road?  I was way off of him even at this point. And had showed him nothing but respect. I guess he couldn't put his clients on any snook. And had resorted to chumming catfish. He pissed me off so bad I was tempted to run right thru. But I ended up chewing mud and grass around the back of the chickee. This is kind of I own this place attitude a lot of guides have.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I heard that, swampfox. You're preachin' to the choir.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > ..
> 
> 
> Put a name on it... Karma has it beat.


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif][/quote]
I kinda agree with BT. For the lagoon, the Karma is absolutely one of the best skiffs for getting insanely skinny. I can't think of another 19' skiff that comes close to drafting as shallow. Regardless of Bossmans reputation, the Karma is perfect for the lagoons. If I was looking for a boat payment, it would be at the top of my list.[/quote]




You really should take a few test rides before you go Karma crazy... Not saying its not skinny and a proven hull design.... It is.. But there are many flaws with the boats strength and how it's built...might be a copy of the glades... But built nothing like one!!! Just sayin.. Go ride in one and I guarantee you you will think the floor is going to bust apart!! And don't dare step or sit on the gunnels.... Holy [email protected]!!!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > ..
> >
> >
> > Put a name on it... Karma has it beat.
> ...


I kinda agree with BT. For the lagoon, the Karma is absolutely one of the best skiffs for getting insanely skinny. I can't think of another 19' skiff that comes close to drafting as shallow. Regardless of Bossmans reputation, the Karma is perfect for the lagoons. If I was looking for a boat payment, it would be at the top of my list.[/quote]




You really should take a few test rides before you go Karma crazy... Not saying its not skinny and a proven hull design.... It is.. But there are many flaws with the boats strength and how it's built...might be a copy of the glades... But built nothing like one!!! Just sayin.. Go ride in one and I guarantee you you will think the floor is going to bust apart!! And don't dare step or sit on the gunnels.... Holy [email protected]!!![/quote]


I have no intentions of actually buying a karma, I already have a skiff I love. I assure you the floor will not bust. The boat does what it's made to do, be a 19' skiff that can pretty much get into any super skinny nook and cranny. Which is a must if you wanna fish basically all alone in the lagoon. If you knew how I fish, you would understand what fits my style and works for me. I personally wouldn't trade my boat for either, mine does just fine for now. btw I live less than a mile from bossman, I'm not just spewing crap. It's exactly what I expect it to be at it's price point.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sunday,
some nincompoop watched me run across a mud flat to get over and on top of one of my favorite sandy grass beds and then catch a red on the first cast. 

Not realizing I have a 6 1/2" tunnel on my boat, He decided he would get on plane in his scout 16-2, run over and fish on top of me.   He made it to about 300yds from me then ran aground hard.  It really made my day.   ;D


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

> Sunday,
> some nincompoop watched me run across a mud flat to get over and on top of one of my favorite sandy grass beds and then catch a red on the first cast.
> 
> Not realizing I have a 6 1/2" tunnel on my boat, He decided he would get on plane in his scout 16-2, run over and fish on top of me.   He made it to about 300yds from me then ran aground hard.  It really made my day.   ;D



this just made my friday knowing my little brother and cousin are on the flats at this moment and i am still at the office.. i love low drafting and seeing the big boys slam the bottom.. serves then right..


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is a perfect example of the majority of the kayakers I deal with everywhere I go...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLDzPH-cBhw


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Kayak fishing has exploded in popularity since I got started with it some 12 years ago. I kayak fish and Micro fish. The number of idiots I encounter on power boats FAR exceeds the number I encounter in kayaks. If you are in an area where there are lot of rental kayaks, you can expect to see some inexperience or ignorance shine through. When I go to the Keys I always rent kayaks to go exploring (not fishing.) If I encounter fishers on the flats, I always try to wave to get their attention and motion with my hand asking which way they want me to go. I also try to remain as silent as possible. 

I was in an area Saturday where there were a number of kayaks and motorboats. I was treated much more respectfully by kayakers. None of them ever cut across my drift. I had several motorboaters set up just down wind/current from my drift. Sometimes it takes a little patience.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Kayak fishing has exploded in popularity since I got started with it some 12 years ago.  I kayak fish and Micro fish.  The number of idiots I encounter on power boats FAR exceeds the number I encounter in kayaks.  If you are in an area where there are lot of rental kayaks, you can expect to see some inexperience or ignorance shine through.  When I go to the Keys I always rent kayaks to go exploring (not fishing.)  If I encounter fishers on the flats, I always try to wave to get their attention and motion with my hand asking which way they want me to go.  I also try to remain as silent as possible.
> 
> I was in an area Saturday where there were a number of kayaks and motorboats. I was treated much more respectfully by kayakers.  None of them ever cut across my drift.  I had several motorboaters set up just down wind/current from my drift.  Sometimes it takes a little patience.



Not sure where you fish, but I was at Six Flags over Four Horse Lagoon this weekend and could only stand about 15 minutes the chaos. [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

> This is a perfect example of the majority of the  kayakers I deal with everywhere I go...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLDzPH-cBhw



this was just the laugh that i needed this monday morning...


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I now just start the motor and run over the fish I'm catching and shut that sh*t down before the a$$ hats can get there. When they see me next time they will know what is about to happen and look else where.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> > Kayak fishing has exploded in popularity since I got started with it some 12 years ago.  I kayak fish and Micro fish.  The number of idiots I encounter on power boats FAR exceeds the number I encounter in kayaks.  If you are in an area where there are lot of rental kayaks, you can expect to see some inexperience or ignorance shine through.  When I go to the Keys I always rent kayaks to go exploring (not fishing.)  If I encounter fishers on the flats, I always try to wave to get their attention and motion with my hand asking which way they want me to go.  I also try to remain as silent as possible.
> >
> > I was in an area Saturday where there were a number of kayaks and motorboats. I was treated much more respectfully by kayakers.  None of them ever cut across my drift.  I had several motorboaters set up just down wind/current from my drift.  Sometimes it takes a little patience.
> 
> ...


I was over near where Rosita flows across the twin pipelines and into Grand Bay. It can get a little stupid as close in as I was. I'm surprised it was crazy as far out as Four Horse. Send me a PM next time you are going to be in the area and we'll stir up some action.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

ML PNT specific question:

Fished the Tiger Shoals area yesterday. Was at the north end of the PNT and it was time to head in. My most direct route back to haulover would have been to head south in the PNT channel but I could see folks fishing the central PNT area relatively close to the channel so I decided to take the long way out, head north thru PNT channel exit and then u turn it south direct to haulover. But this got me thinking, what if I had boats N and S of me, or if i was deep in the dead end E-W PNT channel heading back W and folks were fishing close to the channel. Is the PNT channel fair game to run at all times? Is the PNT channel exempt from the so called etiquette rules that (should) apply everywhere else? Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

> ML PNT specific question:
> 
> Fished the Tiger Shoals area yesterday. Was at the north end of the PNT and it was time to head in. My most direct route back to haulover would have been to head south in the PNT channel but I could see folks fishing the central PNT area relatively close to the channel so I decided to take the long way out, head north thru PNT channel exit and then u turn it south direct to haulover. But this got me thinking, what if I had boats N and S of me, or if i was deep in the dead end E-W PNT channel heading back W and folks were fishing close to the channel. Is the PNT channel fair game to run at all times? Is the PNT channel exempt from the so called etiquette rules that (should) apply everywhere else? Thanks in advance for your input.


That's a good question and I have fished that area for many years. Unfortunately that is the only running zone allowed and I know that if I fish anywhere near the running lane I could have a skiff coming by at any time. I have been on good fish and been right by the running lane before luckily during the week is when I normally fish there so no one came through. I haven't fished on a weekend in years but the last time I did I was in this exact area you speak of don't ask me why, I should've know better. Anyways I poled to the running lane, fired up, and got on a plane. Unfortunately there were boats anchored north and south of me and pretty much blocking the running lane. I chose to run anyways and of course the boat I ran by threw their arms up cussing. I kept going and yelled back... You're parked in the running lane what do you expect? Maybe a wrong move in some peoples eyes but if you block the one and only running lane you better expect that I'm not going to pole for another 30 or more minutes or tear up grass flats to accomadate you. If I'm blocking the running lane I would expect the same thing to happen to me and wouldn't expect anyone to go out of their way for me. But there my opinion and I always make sure to give any other anglers plenty of room if we fish the same flat...... Usually I leave because as usually in ML if another boat sees 2 boats in the same area they assume they are on fish and think it's ok to come over and join. I try and stick to the lesser fished areas and like to explore which usually is more rewarding and I have found some of my guarantee backup spots this way!


----------



## chevyrulz (Feb 25, 2014)

if someone is already on the flat, don't fish there. of course if it's huge, you can try to share it, but even on the huge flats, if someone beats me there, i go find another place to wet my lines. 

there's a few "community" spots around my area, some good docks where it's generally acceptable to quietly pull up & ask the other boat permission to join. personally, i'd never do that, but i don't get all pissy if someone else does it to me.

if i see a boat already at the docks i was planning on fishing, i'm going to go to another spot. for courtesy to them, but also because i don't want them scaring my fish either

fish move around, the same size/species will frequent particular spots, but if you're consistently catching fish by barnacle covered pilings with a mound of oysters near it & show up to your honey hole to find someone else there, go exploring & find another spot that looks promising, try it out ,you might wind up with 2 honey holes, instead of a paddle upside your domepiece for trash talking the wrong angler

i'm out there to be out there, catching fish is a bonus. the biggest flats etiquette is


----------



## wtrbugg21 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello everyone. First post long time looker. I've had the opportunity to fish the mosquito lagoon twice in my life. The first time was with Capt. Nathaniel Lemmon on his lostmen about 3 years ago. The first and only time in my life I hired a guide and it was worth it. It was everything I've read or watch about the lagoon and then some. Now fast forward 3 years almost to the day. My friend finally gets a boat and we finally get to go back to the lagoon. It was still beautiful but nothing like the guided trip. It seamed every place we scouted had somebody fishing it. We set up a few times in spots we drifted and poled to, spots we worked really hard to enter as quite as possible just to get buzzed by a skiff 10 minutes later. Who knows maybe we were in the wrong spots. Great website and awesome forum.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> ML PNT specific question:
> 
> Fished the Tiger Shoals area yesterday. Was at the north end of the PNT and it was time to head in. My most direct route back to haulover would have been to head south in the PNT channel but I could see folks fishing the central PNT area relatively close to the channel so I decided to take the long way out, head north thru PNT channel exit and then u turn it south direct to haulover. But this got me thinking, what if I had boats N and S of me, or if i was deep in the dead end E-W PNT channel heading back W and folks were fishing close to the channel. Is the PNT channel fair game to run at all times? Is the PNT channel exempt from the so called etiquette rules that (should) apply everywhere else? Thanks in advance for your input.


If someone is anchored in a channel I'm not risking my lower unit or my skiff to run outside of the channel. Their loss and they should know better.

Now, if it's a place like the PNT in the ML- it's likely the same scenario. Even though I know I could go around them, I'm not going to destroy precious seagrass just so they can chase a pod of fish. I'm going to go through the channel markers regardless.

it's tough, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> > ML PNT specific question:
> >
> > Fished the Tiger Shoals area yesterday. Was at the north end of the PNT and it was time to head in. My most direct route back to haulover would have been to head south in the PNT channel but I could see folks fishing the central PNT area relatively close to the channel so I decided to take the long way out, head north thru PNT channel exit and then u turn it south direct to haulover. But this got me thinking, what if I had boats N and S of me, or if i was deep in the dead end E-W PNT channel heading back W and folks were fishing close to the channel. Is the PNT channel fair game to run at all times? Is the PNT channel exempt from the so called etiquette rules that (should) apply everywhere else? Thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> ...


Is it that hard to just come off of plane for a few seconds? That's what happens in Louisiana. If someone is fishing a bayou you're running, you come off plane and idle past them then go on your way. That's just common courtesy.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

as long as coming off plane means to a complete wakeless idle. I wish theyd fly by 60mph with no wake than to slow to 10mph and throw a 18" wake at me.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > ML PNT specific question:
> > >
> > > Fished the Tiger Shoals area yesterday. Was at the north end of the PNT and it was time to head in. My most direct route back to haulover would have been to head south in the PNT channel but I could see folks fishing the central PNT area relatively close to the channel so I decided to take the long way out, head north thru PNT channel exit and then u turn it south direct to haulover. But this got me thinking, what if I had boats N and S of me, or if i was deep in the dead end E-W PNT channel heading back W and folks were fishing close to the channel. Is the PNT channel fair game to run at all times? Is the PNT channel exempt from the so called etiquette rules that (should) apply everywhere else? Thanks in advance for your input.
> >
> ...


That's fine.

I'm talking about when the channel is 20' wide and you can't go any further on each side. Even then it's a safety issue and I usually slow down.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

What would you have done ?

We found a school of redfish mudding in a slough ( for want of a better name ) . The area 
we were fishing was a dead end slough about 900' long and about 100' wide . Open on one
end and bounded by an island shore on one side and by a sand bar on the other and on the
far end . The sand bar had about 7" to 9" of water over it . The slough was about 2' to 3' 
deep . We saw the mudding reds from outside the slough and poled about 100' into the open 
end and staked so that we could just reach the near edge of the school with a good fly cast .
That way , we wouldn't risk spooking the school .

We had been fishing the school 15 to 20 minutes glimpsing a redfish now and again following
a fly and changing flies , trying to figure out what they wanted ( no takes yet ) . The school
stayed in place and appeared to be unaware of our presence , so we felt like we had a good
chance of finding the magic fly . We heard a motor approaching a little too closely and looked
out to see a Carolina Skiff motoring slowly past us on the other side of the sandbar looking
at us . We thought , no worries , the situation was crystal clear . There was absolutely no
way another boat would deliberately intrude upon another angler and risk ruining his day .
Plus you would have to cross 120' of 7" to 9" water to cut us off . The Carolina putted
about 100' past us , tilted their Honda up and putted across the bar , putted smack into
the middle of the school of still mudding redfish and dropped anchor in amongst them .
All the time this was happening , we were yelling things like " Hey ! What the heck are
you doing ! ". Which , evidently , none of the 3 of them were able to hear because none
of them even turned their heads our way , once they had anchored and baited up . They
had cleverly completely cut us off ! We couldn't even make a long cast without landing
a fly in their boat . 

I know what we did , but before I post that , I would like to know what you would have done .


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I would run in and completely ruin any chance they might have to catch anything. just the way I roll.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Started poling towards the fish once I saw them enter.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I would jack my 140 up and put the trim tabs down and run over their lines and leave [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I know it would piss me off. 

What would I do? Probably not much. Isn't worth it. If they're ignorant or intentionally doing it, chances are your actions wouldn't have much effect. 

Beat them up? Shoot at them? Make mean faces? Kill them and feed them to their family as chili? 

What can you do?

The chili comment is a South Park reference, not mine...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought the chili comment was out of Fried green tomatoes


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Break out the flare gun and 2 across their bow?

Beyond - Scott Tenorman is my hero!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Fried Green tomatoes is: "It's Hog Boilin' time" [smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

get close show em the stern trim up the motor and punch it!


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for your posts describing what you would have done .

I must say that I am shocked , shocked at the violent , aggressive nature of some
of you . Now I will tell you what we did , and perhaps it will serve as an example
of exemplary flats etiquette and inspire some of you behave likewise in the future .

We bowed our heads and said " Forgive them , for they know not what they do . "
We then silently poled back out of the slough , and when we were far enough away
so as not to disturb the fish which they had already upset in their naivete , we started
our engine and sedately motored away , in search of another fishing location . We 
wished them good luck and knew that our decorous behavior would cause them to
think twice before they ever intruded on another fellow angler .

Anybody buying this ? I thought not . Okay , what we actually did . We put tabs down ,
jackplate up and popped up on plane . We then hit ramming speed and headed dead
center at the Carolina Skiff . We did a half donut around them and down to the other 
end of the slough , skimmed over the bar and went on to the next fishing spot . Redfish
exploded out of the hole and over the bar like a covey of wet quail . Very large , very
wet quail . I glanced back at the three men in the tub as we passed by and saw their 
mouths open and their lips moving , but I honestly couldn't hear what they were yelling
over the roar of the WOT 2 stroke 70 . They were gesturing and gesticulating also , but
their meaning could only be guessed at . But , on the bright side , it did seem that they
were now aware of our presence .


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Some stories just put a little smile on your face, don't they?!!??I believe those boys MIGHT have learned a little "FLATS ETIQUETTE." ;D


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Lmao [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------

